
Everything I Wish I Had Known About Enterprise SSO - mikojava
http://lightstep.com/blog/everything-I-wish-I-knew-about-enterprise-sso/
======
vittore
In our experience it most often boils down to "do you guys support SAML?" and
"we can't really make any changes to it"

